# Moving, residency checklist OK?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I've become a bit confused on the order to do official things when renting a place and getting a residency Cert. Could someone kindly confirm and/or correct the information I've listed below?

My idea is to come to Portugal, the Algarve specifically, for a few weeks and find a small place to rent. 
I intend to register for residency while I'm there, not to wait till the 3months are up..
While I live in this place I will be looking for somewhere to buy in the longer term.

Is this sequence of actions correct-? Is there any flexibility in the sequence ? If not please correct it.

1- Get a NIF
2- Get a rental contract
3 -Get bank account
4 -Get residency Certificate
5 Get mobile phone no. etc

Thanks for any input on this.
Mike


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Assuming you arrive by Aeroplane and things are working then I'd suggest.

0 Get some calling cards printed with space to add some details like PT phone number.
1 Get PAYG sim at airport to fit an existing phone
2 Get a NIF and Bank Account as one leads naturally to the other.
3 Spend time physically going into every agent's office in the area you desire to live, have a chat,, explain what you want and ask for their help/advice, leave your details including local phone number. Also look/ask at other places for rented accommodation. 
4- Get a rental contract
5 -Apply for residency.

For me the first agent let me use their address to make things easy and I'd already used a UK address for PT Bank account set up from the bank's UK office. You'll possibly find an AirBnB (there are other sites) booking gives you a friendly local and their family and friends who will happily help you. Good Luck


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. Very useful and just what I wanted Cheers!.

On the first point, the SIM card, is there any provider people would recommend? Assuming there's a choice at the airport...
(In Italy I currently use Iliad. I get 50GB data, unlimited calls and SMSs for €8 per month. Not sure if this can be called PAYG but I have to top up the payment every month...)


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

MikeItMo said:


> Thank you for the reply. Very useful and just what I wanted Cheers!.
> 
> On the first point, the SIM card, is there any provider people would recommend? Assuming there's a choice at the airport...
> (In Italy I currently use Iliad. I get 50GB data, unlimited calls and SMSs for €8 per month. Not sure if this can be called PAYG but I have to top up the payment every month...)


I think I just used Vodafone as they had a shop on the arrivals concourse but any bigname operator should have reasonable coverage, The PAYG sim you put money on and each call, txt, Gb, gets charged so when it gets low you add more money (a topup) not a fixed amount each month, but this is only to give you start so you have PT contact details, later on as you get more info about your situation and where you want to live and what's available you can get a pay monthly contract (like the one you have in Italy) if that's more suited. I also kept my UK phone + Sim as this is now "roaming" so can use Gb and calls to uk on my UK Sim BUT in PT people would call my PT number not my UK number.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Perfect. Thanks again Strontium


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

“ I intend to register for residency while I'm there, not to wait till the 3months are up.”

Be aware that not every Câmara Municipal will let you register before 3 months. Plan accordingly.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

^^Thank you for that important info.
Could someone advise on the registration policies in particular cities? I'm thinking primarily of Portimaò.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You'd be advised to contact them directly in order to get some written advice/email which you can later produce when you are there. As with many things here there is a variability amongt what people/offices/organizations tell you and the way they do things even though the "official policies" are the same for all.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Strontium said:


> You'd be advised to contact them directly in order to get some written advice/email which you can later produce when you are there. As with many things here there is a variability amongt what people/offices/organizations tell you and the way they do things even though the "official policies" are the same for all.


Nice idea, with that caveat, of course.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As things for Brits have changed and are still changing with the end of year deadline, maybe as you go through the processes you would post here on the progress as there are others considering similar life changing moves.


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Do you have to live there for three months to get residency?


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Strontium said:


> As things for Brits have changed and are still changing with the end of year deadline, maybe as you go through the processes you would post here on the progress as there are others considering similar life changing moves.


Yes, I'll do so as best I can.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

On the back of my query above, am I correct in thinking that when one has registered for NIF, and possibly bank account and residency, certain documents are sent by mail to the address one is registered at? I have a memory of someone mentioning something like this in one of the threads here.
If so, what could be typical period to wait to receive such forms?
I ask as I'll have to shuttle back and forth between Portugal and Italy, where I will be selling my property.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

*Portimào residency registration*



topofthenorth said:


> Do you have to live there for three months to get residency?


Not sure if this refers to Portugal or Portimào in my stated preference.

Anyway, I emailed the Portimào council (address from their site).
A lady promptly responded telling me to call the Portimào office of Balcào Unico, which seems to be a one-stop place for many enquiries. Still not sure whether it's a Gov't office or a kind of Citizens' Advice Bureau (as found in UK). 
Called and first woman I spoke to passed me on to her colleague who spoke better English. She advised that one can register one's residency in the 3 month period - that is, it's not necessary to wait until the 3 months has passed. I'd have preferred something in writing but it's a guide.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

MikeItMo said:


> On the back of my query above, am I correct in thinking that when one has registered for NIF, and possibly bank account and residency, certain documents are sent by mail to the address one is registered at? I have a memory of someone mentioning something like this in one of the threads here.
> If so, what could be typical period to wait to receive such forms?
> I ask as I'll have to shuttle back and forth between Portugal and Italy, where I will be selling my property.


Aside from bank-related matters that they may insist on mailing (as a way of verifying you/your address), an important one is the activation password for your online access to the Portal das Finanças, which is especially valuable when you are mobile.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> Aside from bank-related matters that they may insist on mailing (as a way of verifying you/your address), an important one is the activation password for your online access to the Portal das Finanças, which is especially valuable when you are mobile.


Thank you for this. I suppose such documentation posted to an address can be picked up orresponded to when convenient and on-site, so to speak.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the activation password is time-sensitive but I'm not sure how long it's valid.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> I think the activation password is time-sensitive but I'm not sure how long it's valid.


Thank you. I think this is the info I'd read in past and forgotten

If anyone can offer their experiences of receiving such time-sensitive document...


----------

